

Ask HN: How much shall we sell our site for? - justwondered

Hi guys,<p>We have a site that pulls in next to no traffic. However, we&#x27;ve built up 18 months worth of excellent content, have 3000 people registered to the site who receive emails daily and we have a few customers who pay us money each month via our get your own template service (we sell a basic template of our site to users who can then have their own website, we host it for them).<p>The site is popular amongst the people who do visit it each day (less than 1000). We&#x27;ve been featured by Mashable, BBC and Techcrunch and have around about 500 Twitter users.<p>Problem is we&#x27;ve reached a point where we can&#x27;t spend the time updating the site any longer. Someone has emailed us saying they&#x27;re interested in buying the site and wondered how much we&#x27;d sell it for.<p>We&#x27;ve spent 18 months curating content and developing the site into what we consider a nice product. If someone spent some proper time on it, and focused on SEO, then we think it could do ok. Is a price of $1000-$5000 fair or is that way too much? We would like some money in return for our efforts these last 18 months but appreciate it will be a small amount.<p>Any advice you can give would be great! Thanks!
======
treycopeland
Don't sell it. I might want to partner with you. trey@macklabmedia.com.

